# Thailand



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi, im looking at going to thailand next year for 2 weeks to train. Just wondering if anyone has any experiences over there? Whens the best time of year to go? Where did you train? Where did you stay? Rough sort of prices?

any info or help would be a great help, thanks alot :thumb


----------



## Freddy (Dec 3, 2009)

hi bud,

i've spent a fair bit of time there, and going again next month :thumb

i recommend dragon muay thai in phuket..

i have a blog you can read with my review here (and a couple others) Dragon Muay Thai Review


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

go to jittigym in bangkok


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

*JittiGym:* JittiGym : The International Muay Thai Training Gym.

*Sasiprapa:* Muaythai Sasiprapa

*Fairtex:* http://www.fairtexgyms.com/overview.php

*13 Coins:* Saenchai Gym-Orono Gym-Siangboxing Gym - 13-coins-gyms.jimdo.com


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Best time weather wise Dec to May .... but April 1st onwards prices will drop as it changes from high to low season.

i been going to Thailand for around 10 years now and spent 3 months there this year, im just a gym rat though ... pump iron every day but never done any muay thai training over there so cant advise on that side of it ...

stunning place and the poeple are the nicest on the planet .... love them


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I have friends that go to train every year and others that swear on going for holidays. I would love to go but think I'll wait till the kids are a little older. Looks stunning though


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

In all honesty, going by people who I know who have trained and regularly do on an annual basis, 2 weeks is not long enough at all.

Thats from every person as well.

Is there no chance you can stay for 4 weeks min, especially as itll be your first time there (as a guess).


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Any reviews of Tiger Muay Thai in Phuket?

Also whats a cooler time of the year to go not pissing down constantly but not passing out from heat exhaustion either wanting to plan a trip in the next couple of years. Bit complicated having a girlfriend with two kids that arent really old enough for that kinda trip, but its defo on the plans at some point.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Loads of reviews on Sherdog mate, although youll quickly find theyre pretty much negative.

Take from it what you will.

Are you going Phuket because its a family destination?

In the area, there are other gyms, Dragon, Sinbi, Rawai to name a few.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

andy , the first few weeks will probably be a shock to your body, due to the climate, so you will need a period where you just get used to training in that condition


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> andy , the first few weeks will probably be a shock to your body, due to the climate, so you will need a period where you just get used to training in that condition


Totally agree which is why im asking whats a cooler time to go at .

Defo not a family trip just me lol.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Theyre just finished the coolest season of the year.

If youre on your own, go Phuket :thumb , although, Im not sure how dedicated to training youll be, with all the distractions around :laugh:  :yes:


----------



## Freddy (Dec 3, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Any reviews of Tiger Muay Thai in Phuket?
> 
> Also whats a cooler time of the year to go not pissing down constantly but not passing out from heat exhaustion either wanting to plan a trip in the next couple of years. Bit complicated having a girlfriend with two kids that arent really old enough for that kinda trip, but its defo on the plans at some point.


hi mate my review is here

Tiger Muay Thai & MMA Camp (Phuket, Thailand) | Martial Arts Talk

i had a fairly negative experience i mostly decided to leave off the review as well, i wont go back there


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks alot everyone, been really helpfull

im only going for 2 weeks next year as im planning it as a holiday with my girlfriend and just going to get some training in while im there, plus trying to get a month or more off work would be a nightmare


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahh fair enough.

You could always do the morning sessions. Maybe the gf will sleep in or just chill out for a bit in the morning.

Youd wake up at 630ish, join training from say hours between 7-10. By the time you get back to the room, she would have just woken up or will just be getting ready to go out for the day.

Are you planning to stay in Phuket only?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol Christomo does the girlfriend know about this yet ?

Andy and Christomo check out the attached thumbnail, the place is boiling all year round. In December time its tad cooler in the nights but if your on some sort of training holiday then it makes no difference. Certainly cooler at like 6am but if your just going for 2 week holiday then my advice is just to enjoy your holiday mate, its a stunning place and i think you would regret it if you were in bed by 10pm every night for training.

if your determined i would do it at like 5 or 6pm every day, the sun sets at 6 ish so enjoy your day and get some food in you then get a few hours in while your misses chills out before you go out in the night ?? just a suggestion.

i understand why Jeevan would make that comment about climate but in all honesty even after 3 months i never really adapted, in daytime you will sweat like a pig all day whether your training or not. Air Con is essential if you want good night sleep but as soon as you walk out of your room BOOM ... your clothes will be dripping wet and hanging off you within minutes and there is nothing you can do about it, my mates been there 10 years and still sweats all day long, yet the Thai's will we walking around in jumpers and ****ing jackets i swear, its just down to genetics or something

Also you will drink more water than you will ever dream of, i was sinking a liter bottle perhaps every 2 hours easy ....

God i miss the place though


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats the only thing i that puts me off is the constant heat, like a good breeze nothing worse than constant humidity.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

saencchai has just moved to sinbi gym which is also in phuket so might be worth checking that out


----------



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

*Chai-yai in chaing mai, if you are serious about training the islands have too many distractions check out **MuayThaiLand - Living and Training at Authentic Muay Thai Boxing Camps in Thailand** great info and reviews on every camp in thailand*


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

ahhh i might have to have a look into that then, just trying to price it all up now roughly so i know how many pennies i need to save!!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

haven't heard great things about lana tbh. if you want serious training it has to be bangkok but there are decent gyms on the islands. U might get people that aren't serious but if you want to work then i'm sure you can. wouldn't advise wmc samui though as it's hard to even get time on the pads unless you pay for privates.


----------

